# So Many OFFERS!



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

Welcome to the new LET, it is already being spammed by offers, yet nothing too amazing.... Waiting!


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

Wow, another intelligent comment by Mun. I'm sure we will get more/varied offers as the forum grows.


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> it is already being spammed by offers


That's what the offers section is for.. :huh:

If it was empty, you would be complaining


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 17, 2013)

*@*, Hey Ash, nice to see you around   

*@**Mun*,  Yes, and hopefully since there is approved and non-approved it will be nice to know that most of the offers are not just slapped up there, but reviewed.  I view this as a vast improvement over LET as far as offers go.  I can't wait to see all the new offers!


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> @GetKVM_Ash, Hey Ash, nice to see you around


Hey Buddy, same to you.

I requested to have my LET account disabled, i need to chill somewhere, nobody can just work all day


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Wow, another intelligent comment by Mun. I'm sure we will get more/varied offers as the forum grows.


Could you please stop bringing your personal issues with other people in this forum?


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> Welcome to the new LET, it is already being spammed by offers, yet nothing too amazing.... Waiting!


I've got something amazing to offer. Lets just say that we're changing our node naming scheme moving forward and we're working on the raid configuration for taylorswift right now.


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> taylorswift


Dear god, you commercial mofo


----------



## xBytez (May 17, 2013)

@jarland: Can't wait!


----------



## Ollie (May 17, 2013)

This does seem the new LET, lets give it a try! :>


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

I guess I am saying that this is already become a cest pit and rebuild of LET, which isn't what I wanted by any way shape or form. I think I'm done really with both VPSboard and LET. 

Sigh.



shovenose said:


> Wow, another intelligent comment by Mun. I'm sure we will get more/varied offers as the forum grows.


 

Once again another very ironic statement. Do you really like irony?


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

Glad to see the offers, especially those who aren't so recognized in the low end world.


----------



## mikho (May 17, 2013)

The offers section was empty, more then 200-300 new users where many are providers, what did you expect?


I bet there will be less offers posted in a few days and as time passes, the offers will come in a steady pace.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 17, 2013)

VPSBoard is already superior to LET. Period.


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

Definitely agreed on that one!


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> VPSBoard is already superior to LET. Period.


 

Maybe so, but they are already going down the path pre set by LET.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> Maybe so, but they are already going down the path pre set by LET.


Specific Individuals != 'they' (VPSBoard).


----------



## Chronic (May 17, 2013)

A wider selection of offers is a welcome sight, but what I would personally enjoy even more would be a way to quickly discern the basic price outline of each offer at a glance. Some providers are descriptive in their thread titles, some not so much, but it always helps if at least one of the offered packages is clearly mentioned.

Back on LET, one would always know what they were getting into when they pulled a thread open in their browser. Granted, the price limit was not particularly healthy for the market's expansion, but it did offer the customer some assurance that they wouldn't be slapped in their faces with offers outside of their budget.

Another example is WHT, which is more akin to the current situation here on VPSBoard (yes, the capitalization is intentional, I can't help myself). I found myself struggling to find _"fair"_ offers on WHT, especially since LET was one click away and featured similar offers at a lower price range. It's also the reason I was much more active there than on WHT, since I didn't have to play the lottery every time I would open a new offer thread.

I am speaking from a customer's viewpoint here and while I understand the duress providers were under to cram as much juice into a $7 offer as possible, I can't help but find myself much more attracted to budget offers, as are probably the majority of individuals seeking to purchase. Partially this is also due to the fact that most of the providers were just as reliable or even more so with their budget plans, than some who demand a premium price.

Would separating the offer section into different subcategories or adding a tagging system to point out the more affordable offers make sense? What does the rest of the community think?


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

The long term solution to offers is to break them out to a real system that allows searching and sorting to your wants/needs.

Problem with Lowend offers was that $7 amount and all the fake stuff providers could cram in $7 a month.   It destroyed the market in a few ways and opened the door for CVPS to run in there and give away the company for $7 on paper.

No offense meant to any specific provider, but plenty of the offers on low end had plenty of problems and durability of many companies there didn't exist.  One little twitch by their upstream and they are done.   That might be fine for hobby users, but not for business use.  Therein is the difference between say average WHT ad compared to the old low end ads and difference between many non low end companies compared to low end.


----------



## TruvisT (May 17, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> The long term solution to offers is to break them out to a real system that allows searching and sorting to your wants/needs.
> 
> Problem with Lowend offers was that $7 amount and all the fake stuff providers could cram in $7 a month.   It destroyed the market in a few ways and opened the door for CVPS to run in there and give away the company for $7 on paper.
> 
> No offense meant to any specific provider, but plenty of the offers on low end had plenty of problems and durability of many companies there didn't exist.  One little twitch by their upstream and they are done.   That might be fine for hobby users, but not for business use.  Therein is the difference between say average WHT ad compared to the old low end ads and difference between many non low end companies compared to low end.


The problem in general in this industry.


----------

